
Free Weather API with no limits - sinzone
https://www.mashape.com/george-vustrey/weather#documentation
======
pedalpete
I'm curious where George Vustrey (the publisher) is getting the weather data?
Is it compiled from publicly available sources? Or is he just re-packaging
somebody else's API?

